# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  İsveç bu Türk kızını konuşuyor

## bozok

*İsveç bu Türk kızını konuşuyor*



**

*Türk kızının anne ve babasına yaptıkları tartışma konusu oldu*

20 yıl önce göç ettikleri İsveç'te yaşayan Durusoy çiftinin kızı Kardelen, anne ve babasına bakın neler yaptı.

İsveç'te öğretmenlik yapan Resul Durusoy ve eşi Fatma Durusoy, öz kızlarının kurbanı oldu...

Türk çift, 14 yaşındaki kızları Kardelen'in "Beni dövüyorlar, zorla evlendirmek istiyorlar" şikayeti üzerine tutuklanarak cezaevine atıldı. Tüm bunlar yaşanırken Kardelen son darbeyi açtığı tazminat davasıyla vurdu. 14 yaşındaki kız hem annesinden hem de babasından toplam 195 bin İsveç Kronu (40 bin TL) tazminat istedi.

*20 YIL ÖNCE GÖÇ ETTİ*

Antalya Gazipaşalı Resul Durusoy, 20 yıl önce İsveç'e göç etti. üniversitede felsefe eğitimi alan Durusoy, başkent Stockholm'e yerleşti ve burada Fatma Durusoy'la evlendi. Durusoy çiftinin bu evliliklerinden 3 çocukları oldu. Her ikisi de İsveç kamu kurumlarında çalışan karıkoca, çocuklarının rahat bir yaşam sürmesi için ellerinden geleni yapıyordu. Ailenin mutluluk tablosunu bozansa, 14 yaşındaki Kardelen'in yanlış arkadaşlıklar kurması oldu… üzellikle Afrika kökenli arkadaşları yüzünden Kardelen'in yaşam biçiminde dikkat çekici değişiklikler başladı. İddiaya göre içkili partilere katılan Kardelen, piercing ve dövmeye merak saldı, bazı günler eve hiç gelmiyordu. Ailesi, Kardelen'in davranışlarını kontrol edemedi, tartışmaların ardı arkası kesilmedi, anne-baba ile kızları arasındaki uçurum giderek derinleşti.

*KARDEŞLERİ, AMCA ALDI*

15 Ağustos günü bir tartışma sonrası polise başvuran Kardelen "Babam beni dövüyor, annem de Türkiye'ye gönderip evlendirmek istiyor" diye şikayet etti. Kardelen, bu iddialarına İsveçli arkadaşlarını da şahit gösterdi. şikayet üzerine Resul Durusoy ve Fatma Durusoy Stockholm Batı Bölgesi Savcılığı emriyle 16 Ağustos günü gözaltına alındı. üift aynı gün çıkarıldıkları mahkemede de "üzgürlüğü kısıtlama, baskı ve aşağılama" suçlamasıyla tutuklanarak cezaevine gönderildi. Resul-Fatma Durusoy çifti tek kişilik hücrelere konuldu. Resul ve Fatma Durusoy çifti ramazan ayının neredeyse tamamı ile ramazan bayramını hücrede geçirdi. Türk karı-kocanın moral açıdan büyük çöküntü yaşadığı, Fatma Durusoy'un hücresinde her gün ağladığı öğrenildi. Anne babasını şikayet eden Kardelen, Sosyal Hizmetler Kurumu tarafından başka bir aileye verildi. 3 ve 11 yaşındaki diğer iki kız kardeşi önce korumaya alındı. Ancak daha sonra olayı haber alarak Almanya'dan Stockholm'e gelen amca Rasim Durusoy'a geçici olarak teslim edildi.

*LEHTE İFADE KURTARMADI*

şikayet ve tazminat talebi üzerine Stockholm Solna Mahkemesi'nde annebaba aleyhine dava açıldı. Stockholm Batı Bölgesi Savcısı, Durusoy çiftinden savunma istedi. 24 Eylül günü mahkemeye çıkarılan Türk karı-koca verdikleri ifadede, 14 yaşındaki kızlarının kötü alışkanlıklar edindiğini, bu yaşta içki kullanmaya başladığını, eve geç geldiğini, sürekli huzursuzluk çıkardığını, kendisinden yaşça çok büyük bir erkekle duygusal ilişki yaşadığını söyledi. Baba Resul Durusoy, asla kızını dövmediğini, kızının arkadaşlarının yönlendirmesiyle hareket ettiğini de söyledi. Duruşmada Kardelen'in arkadaşları ile 11 yaşındaki kız kardeşi D. dinlendi. Kız kardeş verdiği ifadede dayak olayının iftira olduğunu söyleyerek, "Ablam yalan söylüyor" dedi. Kardelen'in arkadaşları ise "Kardelen bize babasının kendisini dövdüğünü söylüyordu. Ama dayak olayını kendi gözlerimizle görmedik" diye ifade verdi. Ancak bu ifadeler de anne-babayı kurtarmaya yetmedi. Resul-Fatma Durusoy çifti 4 Ekim'de yapılacak olan duruşmaya kadar tekrar cezaevine gönderildi.

*TAZMİNAT DA TALEP EDİYOR*

Baba Resul Durusoy, kızlarıyla yeniden iletişim kurup aile bağlarını güçlendirme umuduyla eşini ve çocuklarını alarak temmuz ortasında Türkiye'ye tatile geldi. Güney kıyılarını bir baştan bir başa gezen aile, ramazan ayına birkaç gün kala da İsveç'e geri döndü. Ancak bu tatil de kızlarıyla aralarındaki sorunları çözmeye yetmedi. İddiaya göre 14 yaşındaki kızları kendini 45 yaşlarındaki bir İsveçli erkeğe kaptırmıştı. Bu bardağı taşıran son damla oldu. Baba ile kız arasında patlak veren kavga, olayların da fitilini ateşledi. Kardelen, 20 Eylül günü Sosyal Hizmetler avukatı Azra Becirovic kanalıyla Stockholm Batı Bölgesi Savcılığı'na başvurarak öz anne babasına ikinci darbeyi vurdu ve tazminat talebinde bulundu. Kardelen, "üzgürlüğü kısıtlama, acı çektirme, baskı ve aşağılama" suçlamalarıyla babasından 100 bin, annesinden ise 95 bin olmak üzere toplam 195 bin İsveç Kronu (yaklaşık 40 bin TL) tazminat istedi.(Sabah)


01.10.2010 10:02 / *VATAN*

----------

